# Lyft is the way to go almost 700 dollars in 24 hours



## Karinzhard (Sep 9, 2017)

Yea lyft is good , pays off


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Your in a good market.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Outstanding job!

For your first week.....


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Except that $692 is before Lyft's commission


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Lol


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> Your in a good market.


Exactly. In my market I am lucky to get 15 pings a week from Lyft and hope that they are not more than 10 min away which almost never happens. Lyft rider cancellation rate in my market is over 40% over 15 min away. No Lyft surge ever, No driver promo's or bonuses. No Prime Time pricing ever.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Yea you can get screwed with lyft big time. At least with uber you get a fee for wasting gas. I hate the click vs swipe too.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

thats before Lyft takes its cut, before wear/tear on car. I would say closer to $400


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, what you get is actually what is listed as the payout. Still not too terribly shabby though for 24 hours of work. I just started driving Lyft last night and was also excited at first when I saw the "earnings" as they don't just show you *your* earnings like Uber does.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Uber breaks down everything you just have to look

I will say lyft is easier to locate and understand the payout


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Karinzhard said:


> Yea lyft is good , pays off


What market are you in?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

The one on Fantasy Island where the Better BF and his new bottom bioatches go spend their 1-2 week honeymoon......

All sarcasm aside, the OP is either extremely naieve or a troll. Because at that rate, the OP would be just shy of $4200 if they worked the typical LyfUber driver's 12 hr day, 6 day work week with 1 day off. 

If Lyft plans on permanently gifting the OP 4-5+ pings per hr in the future, then at that rate, it looks like the OP needs to quit their day job


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Karinzhard said:


> Yea lyft is good , pays off


What car do you drive? 2010 camry? Your opperating expense is 20 cents pe4 mile. How many miles did you drive? 400? Congrats your takehome is exactly 300$ in 24 hours active driving. Ladies and gentlement, this guy is your competition. Completely inept. Well look on the bright side. Atleast your are here now. Perhaps this is a start of your rapidly rising i.q.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

You will realize the true cost when either your heart fails, your energy levels fade, health declines, or your family life and social life goes south.

Its f'd up we have to kill ourselves to just make a few dollars. You should be able to get that for one 12 hour stint. Thats all I'm saying. Good job for hanging in there though.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Your pay is nothing special. It shows your take home at $412 for 23.5 hrs of time. That's $17.50 per hour BEFORE expenses, like gasoline. You're making a whopping $15 per hour, my friend.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd rather have this...


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> I'd rather have this...
> View attachment 158533


What market


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Sf


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Karinzhard said:


> Yea lyft is good , pays off


Yeah but how can you stand their horrible app and gps ?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> I'd rather have this...
> View attachment 158533


Sorry to burst your most realistic bubble. But according to the OP, they trump that 200% fold aka

$700/day x 7 day per week = $4,900/week

or more realistically 5 days a week since OP is doing so well which is $3,500.

Which clearly spanks all that hard core realism you tried to convince them of. lmao.



Misaelz28 said:


> What market


SF. Always SF and Bay area. The only market next to NYC where you can still pull those numbers --- even though it's supersaturated with LyfUber drivers. lol


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Not exactly that 24 online hours for 412 bucks mine was 58 for 2000.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Sorry to burst your most realistic bubble. But according to the OP, they trump that 200% fold aka
> 
> $700/day x 7 day per week = $4,900/week
> 
> ...


You're kidding, right? He didn't make $700, the take home pay is $412. Look closely. And 24 hours = two 12 hour shifts. Thats $200 per day (loooooong days). At that rate OP will make $1400 per week. Before gas.

If that 24 hours was more than 2 days, the math looks even worse.


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> I'd rather have this...
> View attachment 158533


You're working 7 days a week!


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Sorry to burst your most realistic bubble. But according to the OP, they trump that 200% fold aka
> 
> $700/day x 7 day per week = $4,900/week
> 
> ...


Don't believe the hype in regards to SF


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Kind of, worked to 6 am a few days, so showed on 2 days... but still was only 58 hours... I usually do 60 in 5 days... nbd.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

Here in L.A. I had a fairly depressing amount of pings last night and into the early morning hours-- it was actually fairly good money, but NOWHERE NEAR what I made even 9 months ago on a Saturday night/early Sunday morning. In January/February (when I started Lyft) I swear that I could make more than 100 on a Saturday night in just under 3 hours routinely. At one point I saw 4 cars in a row that had "LYFT" light up boxes on their dashes in Hollywood and just sort of muttered to myself, "it's over." It's saturated now. I've found other means of getting cash, but I will continue to endure this corporation.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You're kidding, right? He didn't make $700, the take home pay is $412. Look closely. And 24 hours = two 12 hour shifts. Thats $200 per day (loooooong days). At that rate OP will make $1400 per week. Before gas.
> 
> If that 24 hours was more than 2 days, the math looks even worse.


No I was being sarcastic. Forgot to add the /sarcasm> tags to my post 

Based on that payout, OP sounds like they're still chasing their sign on bonus. Reality will likely bite once they stop getting pings around the 3rd week or so (i.e. the end of their honeymoon period with the Better BF). That's when they'll eventually figure out the complete insanity behind Lyft's voodoo mathematics I guess.

edit: adding Lyft's Machiavellian dispatcher Lucille. Who appears to have been upgraded to now officially create/cancel phantom pax in order to make the Lyft platform seem busier than it actually is


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> Here in L.A. I had a fairly depressing amount of pings last night and into the early morning hours-- it was actually fairly good money, but NOWHERE NEAR what I made even 9 months ago on a Saturday night/early Sunday morning. In January/February (when I started Lyft) I swear that I could make more than 100 on a Saturday night in just under 3 hours routinely. At one point I saw 4 cars in a row that had "LYFT" light up boxes on their dashes in Hollywood and just sort of muttered to myself, "it's over." It's saturated now. I've found other means of getting cash, but I will continue to endure this corporation.


The reason for this is very simple. Supply and demand which is driven by the regional demand in your area. Lyft has a fixed market share in a region -- aka a specific quantity of pax rider customers in any given market -- which is painfully inferior to Uber's any day of the week.

So an inferior market share means less pax riders (outside of the typical daily work commute and weekend rush hours).

Less pax riders means less pings.

Less pings approach zero once a new driver is outside that 1-2 week honeymoon period with the Better BF aka is no longer a virgin noob driver. Which you indicated since you are now in your 9th month driving with Lyft.

Your other income killing factor is the number of drivers you increasingly have to compete with regionally aka market saturation. The number of pings you get will continue to exponentially decrease because of Lyft's relentless market campaign to compete nationwide with Uber. For every disillusioned new driver who quits/is deactivated by the 3rd to 4th week, Lyft will have likely signed up & on boarded another 2-3+ noob drivers.

Driver saturation clearly makes the Lyft platform cheaper to operate. A phenomenon which is obvious in a fiercely competitive market like SF & the SF Bay area. Where I suspect Lyft's market share might be 1:5 based on every 5th? 6th? car that I see with Uber v Lyft only sticker. And that's not counting the vehicles with both LyfUber stickers....

TL;DR: the amount of $$$ you make each week depends on the number of pings you get from Lyft on an hourly basis. This number of pings is based on Lyft's total pax ride share base in your market---which is significantly less than Uber's in any market nationwide. The combination of this, Lyft's high turnover rate, and new drivers Lyft keeps on-boarding in your region, are what drive your weekly income. The hourly number of pings veteran drivers get is even worse due to Lyft's dispatcher prejudicial treatment toward new drivers i.e. keeps them consistently occupied during their honeymoon period.

Which is why I suspect the OP can claim they're making $700 gross a day --- and has yet to realize what you as a vet driver now understand: market saturation for a fixed pax rider base = negligible pings = ZERO income. And that's before you factor in secondary factors like regional cost of living which affects traffic density/rush hour patterns, regional topography and transportation network bottlenecks like construction etc. All of these affect how willing pax are to create the demand in your region.

btw: Lyft may claim it's now nation wide, but Uber is global. As the industry founder and first market penetrator, Uber dominates the rideshare market. Period. This could be as high as 4:1 nation/worldwide. Period. Which is why you'll get zero pings with Lyft outside commute rush hours, yet Uber keeps you gainfully occupied in the same time.....


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Your pay is nothing special. It shows your take home at $412 for 23.5 hrs of time. That's $17.50 per hour BEFORE expenses, like gasoline. You're making a whopping $15 per hour, my friend.


Holy crap, how do you only have 14% overhead? Mine is about 40% and I bet most people's here is, too. The difference is I'm calculating it properly (gas, depreciation the main tickets, with tires, maintenance, repairs rounding out the rest). My take home on $17.50/hour would be approx $11/hour net, so like you said "nothing special" 



Fubernuber said:


> What car do you drive? 2010 camry? Your opperating expense is 20 cents pe4 mile. How many miles did you drive? 400? Congrats your takehome is exactly 300$ in 24 hours active driving. Ladies and gentlement, this guy is your competition. Completely inept. Well look on the bright side. Atleast your are here now. Perhaps this is a start of your rapidly rising i.q.


I would guess for most people 400 gross requires 600-700 miles (include dead miles!), so even with your math it's $140 overhead. My particular vehicle runs me $.25/mile, which would make it higher. And if you manage to do it on low miles, you are going to end up paying taxes on top anyway because you don't hit your deduction. *Taxes on 1099 income are brutal, terrible, awful*. You will be taxed at your highest bracket plus full payroll taxes. So you'll pay your overhead one way or another.

But, I agree with your sentiment. It's the mathematical ineptitude of the majority of drivers (I do say the majority) that has allowed uber and lyft to grow so fast. The majority of drivers think that since they have the car anyway for personal use, uber/lyft only really cost them gas. Uber and Lyft love this and I am sure everyone in their conferences laughs about it regularly.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Holy crap, how do you only have 14% overhead? Mine is about 40% and I bet most people's here is, too. The difference is I'm calculating it properly (gas, depreciation the main tickets, with tires, maintenance, repairs rounding out the rest). My take home on $17.50/hour would be approx $11/hour net, so like you said "nothing special"
> 
> I would guess for most people 400 gross requires 600-700 miles (include dead miles!), so even with your math it's $140 overhead. My particular vehicle runs me $.25/mile, which would make it higher. And if you manage to do it on low miles, you are going to end up paying taxes on top anyway because you don't hit your deduction. *Taxes on 1099 income are brutal, terrible, awful*. You will be taxed at your highest bracket plus full payroll taxes. So you'll pay your overhead one way or another.
> 
> But, I agree with your sentiment. It's the mathematical ineptitude of the majority of drivers (I do say the majority) that has allowed uber and lyft to grow so fast. The majority of drivers think that since they have the car anyway for personal use, uber/lyft only really cost them gas. Uber and Lyft love this and I am sure everyone in their conferences laughs about it regularly.


In nyc i average 1.50$ net per mile (dead miles included). Thats on an suv mostly black, or xl rides with some suv rides. Used to be closer to 2$ net per mile but uber bill passed in ny suburbs and they slashed my rates in half. I basically stopped driving uber now and do odd jobs. 5 hours a week i drive just to cover commecial liability, depreciation, gas, tlc fees and general car overhead. Been like this from june 29th when ny state uber bill launched. Their service in affluent ny suburbs when to shit. Local cabbies thought they were going out of business. Their business went from zero to hero in 2 months because the top brass at uber have no clue how to steer their ship. They lost all accounts that used to pay 200$ for a 25 mile ride to manhattan and are now relegated to driving drunks and poor people on a budget with uber x. All business class black car users went back to professional bases. The ones that are left use them as a last resort when they forget to book a car. Welcome to uber the worlds worst company run by completely inept people


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MsKK said:


> Don't believe the hype in regards to SF


It's not hype based on my experience driving in SF. This was very true back in late spring/start of this summer. Before Hertz and the now defunct Enterprise Oakland suddenly got a flood of LyfUber rental subprime vehicles that is. That's when LyfUber drivers began crawling out of the wood works all over SF overnight.

SF market has become super saturated here ever since then. And that doesn't factor the drivers coming in from as far as Modesto/Bakersfield who're sleeping in their cars.

But now that Uber is in process of bowing out of the subprime rental market, local SF drivers and drivers who use their POVs might be finally getting a break. And especially now that Enterprise Oakland quit this about a month back, less LyfUber traffic volume in SF and in Bay area is looming on the horizon. lol.

Despite the super saturation of drivers clogging up the SF city streets, it's still possible to get close to making that revenue. But you'd better be prepared to do at 55-60 hr week to make it. Lmao


----------

